# leasing a used bimmer? (Jon? =)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *My wife and I were both flabbergasted at the ending. We thought for sure Charlie would win! *


I think that most people were surprised with the outcome...

I had a strong feeling that Ryan would win, though.

Somehow, Charlie didn't seem to have "it".


Back to the CPO M3 lease.

As stated previously, special rates ("Sales Support" rates)
are had with vehicles that are coming off lease in relatively
high volume. Very rarely does that include ///M models.

Specifically, the E46 M3 only receives the benefit
of the "Standard" CPO Program - that is it qualifies
for the "Standard" _new car_ rates (money factors)...

Conclusion:

Even though the rates are not supported, I have seen
many cases where the CPO M3 is a better deal (value) than a new
one. If you find the right car (believe me, there are plenty
that have not been abused out there), the math can still
result in a significantly lower lease payment than what a
new one costs... The pre-owned one has been depreciated
enough so that the residual value at the end of the lease
is at a range where ultimately buying it will make sense
too.

We just took in a lease return - a 2000 M5 that came back
clean enough to eat off of. We paid under $50K for it.
Even after CPO and recon (and dealer profit too) we will
be able to retail it for a payment hundreds less than what 
a new one goes for...

You just have to find the "right" car...

:thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Jon, thanks a ton for the info. You've further confirmed my suspicions that this may work out to be the best deal yet. Now to find the right car...

Is it ridiculous to think that a dealership could purchase a used M3 from another dealership (or trade cars) and CPO it, then turn around and lease it to me? In other words, if I find the right car somewhere else, can I expect my dealership to procure said car and allow me to lease it CPO'd?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *Is it ridiculous to think that a dealership could purchase a used M3 from another dealership (or trade cars) and CPO it, then turn around and lease it to me? In other words, if I find the right car somewhere else, can I expect my dealership to procure said car and allow me to lease it CPO'd? *


Let me put it this way: if I had a primo pre-owned M3
available, I wouldn't dare let another dealer have it!

:str8pimpi


----------



## Reed (Jun 14, 2002)

Jon, this has been very helpful, thanks.

I'm going to be looking for 2 CPO cars later this year. We have a '98 740il that is coming off lease in October and want to replace it with a leased '00 or '01 740il. The other would be the purchase of a '99 to 2000 740i with the sport pkg around November.

Could you shed some light on on if there may be a better time to make these transactions in regard to a possible spike in lease returns and any incentives that might be available?

Unfortunately, I'm not a member of theBMW Club yet so I guess I won't be elegible for the rebate in November.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Let me put it this way: if I had a primo pre-owned M3
> available, I wouldn't dare let another dealer have it!
> 
> :str8pimpi *


Hmm... let's just hope most dealers aren't as smart as you about this.


----------

